# Someone tipped me 200 dollars on Instacart



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

And then they took back the entire tip
leading me with 0 dollar tip


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Damn, that is suck. Recently just read a story about that on one of ‘em ”fake news” sites. People are definitely a-holes. It’s bait and switch, just to get drivers to get their groceries.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Damn, that is suck. Recently just read a story about that on one of 'em "fake news" sites. People are definitely a-holes. It's bait and switch, just to get drivers to get their groceries.


It does suck expecailly when the store is in the other side of the city and traffic jam during rush hour due to a crash (I was not involved in a crash)


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Tip baiting is a serious problem. Remember you know where they live 😂


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Tip baiting is a serious problem. Remember you know where they live &#128514;


Yes I saved a photo of the address and wont go to their address ever again


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

There have been posts a few weeks ago about this scam. The tell-tale is the large tip listed up front.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Nina2 said:


> Yes I saved a photo of the address and wont go to their address ever again


I was thinking more flaming bag of &#128169;


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Why are you still working instafart? Stop it!!!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I can see it where the tip is automatically debited in the future..this won’t last for long


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Damn that’s really dirty. There’s no question I would get revenge for that.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Call instacart. Demand the amount you accepted .
You were contracted to get those grocers at such and such price . You demand the be paid what you accepted.
If you screen shot it tell ic your talking to your lawyer for a class action lawsuit if your not paid .


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Nina2 said:


> Yes I saved a photo of the address and wont go to their address ever again


Right. Better to use a different car to deliver the final item from that -$200 order. (Was it a brick?)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Tip baiting is a serious problem. Remember you know where they live &#128514;


This DEMANDS RETRIBUTION !


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

They couldn't leave you with 5. Like really??? Argh.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Brake fluid put into a Squirt Gun will do wonders on a cars paint. 

I would make a visit late at night and make sure there cars have enough brake fluid.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Nina2 said:


> And then they took back the entire tip
> leading me with 0 dollar tip


I signed up for Instacart. Got approved and all. I completely lost my interest in doing that shit.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> This DEMANDS RETRIBUTION !


Somebody getting shot to death is the more likely retribution


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I was thinking more flaming bag of &#128169;


Great minds think alike


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

New2This said:


> Great minds think alike
> 
> View attachment 452282
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Iann said:


> Brake fluid put into a Squirt Gun will do wonders on a cars paint.
> 
> I would make a visit late at night and make sure there cars have enough brake fluid.


Given the circumstances, that would be very thoughtful of you -- I mean, you don't want them to have an accident because of brake failure.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

$200 was probably a mistake. Maybe they meant $2.00. 

Once it's safer to go out I want to try instacart. Seems like a great work out, think I could be good at it too 🤔.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

That sucks.... mail them poop...


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> $200 was probably a mistake. Maybe they meant $2.00.
> 
> Once it's safer to go out I want to try instacart. Seems like a great work out, think I could be good at it too &#129300;.


If you do, avoid the jobs with huge pre-tips. They all know how to work the scam now -- it's not an accident.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> If you do, avoid the jobs with huge pre-tips. They all know how to work the scam now -- it's not an accident.


We know where they live. People are idiots. They must really like rolling the dice &#127922;&#127922;.

Uber allows pax to increase the tip, not decrease. Instacart needs to do the same.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Too bad there's no way to lock in that tip.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Nina2 said:


> And then they took back the entire tip
> leading me with 0 dollar tip


Look at the bright side ... I don't know what the bright side is, but people always say look at the bright side. Read some enlightened quotes by some dead person and it can possibly make you feel better. It will distract you from the 200$ image in your mind.:smiles:
"The average dog is a nicer person than the average person."- Andy Rooney
If you're going to tell people the truth, be funny or they'll kill you."- Billy Wilder


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Tip baiting is a serious problem. Remember you know where they live &#128514;


Revenge does feel good , I suggest the barbecue skewer in the sidewall trick


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

This post is missed titled, since you did not receive the tip. This has been well documented by the media in the past 4 weeks. Just crafty shoppers being able to offer a huge tip, in order to get their order fast, and then they stiff the driver. Must admit, you have to love the mindset of the customer.


----------



## Deadmiler69 (Jan 11, 2020)

Nina2 said:


> It does suck expecailly when the store is in the other side of the city and traffic jam during rush hour due to a crash (I was not involved in a crash)


Such a fake story.

OP is from LA/OC. We are in a statewide Stay at Home order. There are no rush hour traffic jams even with an accident.

I highly doubt a $200+ Instacart order was offered to a shopper all the way on the other side of town. The only time I get batch offers from far away is when no one else wants them.

Just start a post that says "we need views" or "say nice things to me".

soooooooo fake.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Deadmiler69 said:


> Just start a post that says "we need views" or "say nice things to me".


I like the way you think.

New thread coming &#128515;&#128077;


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

^^🤮🤮🤮🤮^^


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Nina2 said:


> And then they took back the entire tip
> leading me with 0 dollar tip


Horrible.



Nina2 said:


> It does suck expecailly when the store is in the other side of the city and traffic jam during rush hour due to a crash (I was not involved in a crash)


Hopefully karma will do the job on that person.

Why is Instacart letting people do that? 
Can you leave a review about that customer?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Would you be mad if they adjusted it to a $2 tip? LOL.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Nina2 said:


> And then they took back the entire tip
> leading me with 0 dollar tip


haha, you fell for clickbait!!!


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Icepick in the forehead? z


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I like the way you think.
> 
> New thread coming &#128515;&#128077;


we'll say nice things to you anyway ❤


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> haha, you fell for clickbait!!!


Even if it's clickbait some of the responses have been funny.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Nina2 said:


> And then they took back the entire tip
> leading me with 0 dollar tip


Of course they did. Who the hell is going to give a $200 tip for a bag of groceries???


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Nina2 said:


> And then they took back the entire tip
> leading me with 0 dollar tip


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

This happened to me on my 3rd week of IC.

It was only a tip of $10....but after I delivered the order, I checked the payout immediately....as I always do. I was only about 2 miles from the dropoff...which by the way, I handed to the customer, since alchohol was included in the order. I saw that the $10 tip was changed to $0. I then IMMEDIATELY turned the car around....and went BACK to the customer! I rang the doorbell. He answered. The WIFE who put in the order was behind him at the door...I did not SEE her, but I HEARD her. I asked the husband how in the world he thought it was OK to offer a tip for speedy service and then have the nerve to take it back. I told him how that was just plain EVIL. Apparently, he was unaware that his WIFE took the tip back. He handed me $10 in cash and apologized. I accepted the $10 cash and his apology. As I started to walk away, I heard the wife saying: "But Instacart charged us an extra fee" (or something to that effect). SO.....this lady thought it would be ok to STIFF the shopper/delivery person because she thought Instacart's fees were unacceptable. 

I have not done an IC delivery in about 10 days now...for many reasons. #1...tips have been TERRIBLE! #2 No batches are showing up. #3 I got my EIDL grant yesterday #4 I got notification that my stimulus check is on the way.

Anyway, if this happens to anyone else for ANY amount of tip that is taken away......_*GO BACK....CONFRONT THEM*_! Don't let them get away with it. BTW, After the man gave me the $10 cash...the wife put the $10 tip back again via the app! So I then got $20 for that trip! Sometimes....it may be just a misunderstanding....you never know! -o:


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Call instacart. Demand the amount you accepted .
> You were contracted to get those grocers at such and such price . You demand the be paid what you accepted.
> If you screen shot it tell ic your talking to your lawyer for a class action lawsuit if your not paid .


A class action suit? You don't know that Is obviously


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Nina2 said:


> And then they took back the entire tip
> leading me with 0 dollar tip


You know what you need to do.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I signed up for Instacart. Got approved and all. I completely lost my interest in doing that shit.


same here,got my card, read about all the tip baiting>> deleted my account


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

MajorBummer said:


> same here,got my card, read about all the tip baiting>> deleted my account


One of the most important life lessons I've learned, is to 'walk away', if you're not happy with the situation.

This has saved me from losing my mind, on many occasions.

You may live longer, too.


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

Deadmiler69 said:


> Such a fake story.
> 
> OP is from LA/OC. We are in a statewide Stay at Home order. There are no rush hour traffic jams even with an accident.


Not true. Just yesterday there was a crash on the 10 that had it backed up for miles. LA's version of "no traffic" means freely flowing, not no cars.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

BTW we're gonna need screenshots, otherwise, this is all a lie.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Seems like a great work out,


If you're even half as bad at finding items as I was, you'll be able to run a marathon after 2 weeks &#127939;‍♂&#129315;.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> If you're even half as bad at finding items as I was, you'll be able to run a marathon after 2 weeks &#127939;‍♂&#129315;.


That sounds fantastic &#129321;

I've always loved the idea of getting paid to exercise. Really excited to get started &#128522;



reg barclay said:


> If you're even half as bad at finding items as I was, you'll be able to run a marathon after 2 weeks &#127939;‍♂&#129315;.


I was thinking of taking a friend along to wait in line while I _supermarket sweep_ the place. Is it worth it &#129300;


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I think king cory is 100% correct....they contracted you at a price up front...insta cart owes you.
i am not lawyer....but i bet you guys disclaimer is 5 pages long.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Does Instacart not have a restriction on the tip amount in their app like Uber and Lyft do ?

I'm calling BS on this thread until I see proof of the $200 tip via a screenshot, or some other info that IC does not have a tip limit.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> This happened to me on my 3rd week of IC.
> 
> It was only a tip of $10....but after I delivered the order, I checked the payout immediately....as I always do. I was only about 2 miles from the dropoff...which by the way, I handed to the customer, since alchohol was included in the order. I saw that the $10 tip was changed to $0. I then IMMEDIATELY turned the car around....and went BACK to the customer! I rang the doorbell. He answered. The WIFE who put in the order was behind him at the door...I did not SEE her, but I HEARD her. I asked the husband how in the world he thought it was OK to offer a tip for speedy service and then have the nerve to take it back. I told him how that was just plain EVIL. Apparently, he was unaware that his WIFE took the tip back. He handed me $10 in cash and apologized. I accepted the $10 cash and his apology. As I started to walk away, I heard the wife saying: "But Instacart charged us an extra fee" (or something to that effect). SO.....this lady thought it would be ok to STIFF the shopper/delivery person because she thought Instacart's fees were unacceptable.
> 
> ...


Good for you.
I hate cheap (like no tip cheap not being thrifty cheap) people but cheap pple that plays games?

&#128581;&#127995;‍♀


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Oh Yeah, I heard rumor that instacart is doing the tip-baiting.


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

Nina2 said:


> Yes I saved a photo of the address and wont go to their address ever again


On the contrary, I would expect a free grocery trip as a tip in the near future. Shop, Drop empty bags off, take a pic, laugh all the way to your home.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Eggs are bio degradable and can be dispatched directly from your car , just sayin


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

shopping for people. waiting in line.....getting a nice tip. having it taken back. i agree with leaf to a point. like uber /lyft if you confront . it may be your last day...
i was down the beach last year xl long trip to concert.....girls were drinking in back. so sneaky...made a giant mess with volmit. fare was so hugh...clean up fee so small $100.
i wanted to go back so bad to confront the mother who said get her girls thier safe please....total waste of time..


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I was thinking more flaming bag of &#128169;


How much does a window cost these days? I know rocks come real cheap.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Time to lock this thread.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

LEAFdriver said:


> This happened to me on my 3rd week of IC.
> 
> It was only a tip of $10....but after I delivered the order, I checked the payout immediately....as I always do. I was only about 2 miles from the dropoff...which by the way, I handed to the customer, since alchohol was included in the order. I saw that the $10 tip was changed to $0. I then IMMEDIATELY turned the car around....and went BACK to the customer! I rang the doorbell. He answered. The WIFE who put in the order was behind him at the door...I did not SEE her, but I HEARD her. I asked the husband how in the world he thought it was OK to offer a tip for speedy service and then have the nerve to take it back. I told him how that was just plain EVIL. Apparently, he was unaware that his WIFE took the tip back. He handed me $10 in cash and apologized. I accepted the $10 cash and his apology. As I started to walk away, I heard the wife saying: "But Instacart charged us an extra fee" (or something to that effect). SO.....this lady thought it would be ok to STIFF the shopper/delivery person because she thought Instacart's fees were unacceptable.
> 
> ...


Sorry, gotta claim BS here.
You do not see what you get paid until 30 minutes after delivery.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

WEY00L said:


> Sorry, gotta claim BS here.
> You do not see what you get paid until 30 minutes after delivery.


Wrong. It's been over 2 weeks since I did my last batch....but you click on EARNINGS, Current Week, Current Day and where it says PENDING...click on that. It will show you what you made on that job. No BS. Other InstaCarters....back me up here. -o:


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

LEAFdriver said:


> Wrong. It's been over 2 weeks since I did my last batch....but you click on EARNINGS, Current Week, Current Day and where it says PENDING...click on that. It will show you what you made on that job. No BS. Other InstaCarters....back me up here. -o:


I will check into what you are claiming and follow up with an apology if you are correct.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

As a follow up:
When I get to the "Pending" it says "Earnings are posted 30 Mins after batch completed".
Unable to show what the batch payed until 30 mins later.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

This is a false thread til OP comes back w/ screenshots.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Nina2 said:


> Yes I saved a photo of the address and wont go to their address ever again


I would go there and demand to know why the tip was removed. When I was doing Instacart, I screen shot the request, the name of the person, and the address. You can bet I'm all over that if they try that shyte on me.


----------



## friedfish (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I've always loved the idea of getting paid to exercise


Might I suggest Bike Shuffles? &#128520;



ANT 7 said:


> I'm calling BS on this thread until I see proof of the $200 tip via a screenshot, or some other info that IC does not have a tip limit












My second order on Instacart. Came in as a $100 tip.

I believe* they can either do a percentage tip or flat-rate tip. The percentage tip gets adjusted if you have to refund items that are out of stock.










Flat-rate tip is just that, a tip regardless of what items you get.

*I've never used Instacart as a customer so this is just my guess.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

$100 tip? Damn.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> $100 tip? Damn.


Why do you think I took it? &#129300;


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

New2This said:


> Why do you think I took it? &#129300;


Surprised they didn't steal it all back.
Like they did to me (Not $100 but the $9 tip).
It was mostly offensive because it wasn't even that much money.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Surprised they didn't steal it all back.
> Like they did to me (Not $100 but the $9 tip).
> It was mostly offensive because it wasn't even that much money.


That one I got another $20 cash on top of the $100.

He'd ordered toilet paper and paper towels. Harris Teeter was out. Wal-Mart had them. I asked if he wanted me to stop off and get him some (I'll do a lot of service for $100 tip) and he could reimburse me.

It was $20 for the toilet paper and paper towels. He gave me another $20 for going out of my way for him.

I now keep a pack of toilet paper in the trunk just in case that situation comes up again.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Toilet paper in the trunk is MONEY IN THE BANK!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Toilet paper in the trunk is MONEY IN THE BANK!


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Toilet paper in the trunk is MONEY IN THE BANK!


People are still struggling to buy toilet paper? Jeeze....damn.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

kbrown said:


> People are still struggling to buy toilet paper? Jeeze....damn.


I took these earlier at the Safeway in Great Falls. For those that don't want to zoom in, these are correctly marked as: 
$23.99 for 6 rolls of TP
$22.99 for 6 paper towels 
$8.49 for one small box of Kleenex.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

kbrown said:


> I would go there and demand to know why the tip was removed. When I was doing Instacart, I screen shot the request, the name of the person, and the address. You can bet I'm all over that if they try that shyte on me.


Did you save those screen shots? That would be proof of tip showing up in the request. Many are asking the OP for proof. I've not done instacart and have no idea whether true or not. Plus, with all the publicity, it's quite possible they don't show the tip upfront anymore. Please share a screenshot of a request so that we know if it's possible to have been the truth. TIA


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

NoPool4Me said:


> Did you save those screen shots? That would be proof of tip showing up in the request. Many are asking the OP for proof. I've not done instacart and have no idea whether true or not. Plus, with all the publicity, it's quite possible they don't show the tip upfront anymore. Please share a screenshot of a request so that we know if it's possible to have been the truth. TIA


That should be addressed to the OP. I said I do it so I can go back to people if it happens to me. But you have to screenshot the batch when it originally flashes and shows the tip, then compare it to the amounts 3 days later. I do have my screen shots, but I'm not going to throw them up here. Hope that's not what you're asking for- from me!



ashlee2004 said:


> I took these earlier at the Safeway in Great Falls. For those that don't want to zoom in, these are correctly marked as:
> $23.99 for 6 rolls of TP
> $22.99 for 6 paper towels
> $8.49 for one small box of Kleenex.
> ...


1 pack of 6 rolls for $24? Jeeze. Lady, come slum with me in South Arlington! We have about half our shelves filled with toilet paper, though they limit it to 2 packs. But you can get 2 packs of mega rolls with 9- 12 toilet rolls in it and keep it moving and be good to go.

No Turkey Hill butter pecan ice cream, though. That hurts.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

kbrown said:


> That should be addressed to the OP. I said I do it so I can go back to people if it happens to me. But you have to screenshot the batch when it originally flashes and shows the tip, then compare it to the amounts 3 days later. I do have my screen shots, but I'm not going to throw them up here. Hope that's not what you're asking for- from me!


Since you have them, I was actually hoping you might post one as a way to prove the tip is shown up front. If the OP didn't save it from the start, I doubt they'd be able to do so now. No biggie. Just thought many would find it interesting. Have a good day.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

NoPool4Me said:


> Since you have them, I was actually hoping you might post one as a way to prove the tip is shown up front. If the OP didn't save it from the start, I doubt they'd be able to do so now. No biggie. Just thought many would find it interesting. Have a good day.


Let me scratch out some identifying info and I'll post.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NoPool4Me said:


> Did you save those screen shots? That would be proof of tip showing up in the request. Many are asking the OP for proof. I've not done instacart and have no idea whether true or not. Plus, with all the publicity, it's quite possible they don't show the tip upfront anymore. Please share a screenshot of a request so that we know if it's possible to have been the truth. TIA


The really good Instacart orders disappear before you can screenshot them.

It doesn't show up on the order after you accept it.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

NoPool4Me said:


> Since you have them, I was actually hoping you might post one as a way to prove the tip is shown up front. If the OP didn't save it from the start, I doubt they'd be able to do so now. No biggie. Just thought many would find it interesting. Have a good day.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

New2This said:


> The really good Instacart orders disappear before you can screenshot them.
> 
> It doesn't show up on the order after you accept it.


Yes, I realize that. That's why it's obvious the OP can't prove tips are shown in advance.



MontcoUberDriver said:


> View attachment 455818


Thanks... we now have proof that tips are in fact shown up front.


----------

